# Du gris dans mes menus.....



## Michael1967 (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

amis de la fraternité MAC....

J'ai un petit problème. En effet, le fond de mon menu d'écran est grisé et c'est la même chose quand je déroule les menus (fichier, édition,....) ou quand j'ouvre un programme. Hier c'était vertical, aujourd'hui horizontal...!!!!

Le Dock est également grisé. Et quand j'ouvre VLC ou Real Player mon l'affichage est "hachuré" avec des lignes grises comme pour les cas précédents.

Cela se produit aussi quand je fais F12.... oufff !!!!

Je vous remercie de votre aide.

Pour ma part, je travaille sur mac et pc alors je peux aussi essayer de vous aider.

Cordialement
Michael


----------



## boninmi (17 Juin 2010)

Donne des précisions. Quel est ton iMac ? Ta version du système ? Il se peut que tu aies un problème matériel au niveau de ta carte graphique. Néanmoins tu peux tenter une réinitialisation de la SMU. Consulte la rubrique correspondant à ton iMac sur le support Apple, par exemple:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1767?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2010)

+1

le fait que ce soit trans applis pointe plutot sur un souci matosse

 penser à faire
- un Apple hardware test
- test sur un autre compte du mac


----------



## Michael1967 (17 Juin 2010)

Merci je vais faire le nécessaire je vous fais part de ce qu'il advient.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2010)

commence par autre compte
 ca prend quelques secondes à créer

 un AHT lui prend plusieurs minutes , surtout le complet , que je conseille
c'est pas très interessant à regarder   SAUF le test de l'écran , là c'est très rigolo à observver


----------



## Michael1967 (29 Juin 2010)

J'ai un gros problème avec mon lecteur qui refuse les DVD et les éjecte après quelques secondes... donc pas de test !!!! 

1. Echec de réinitialisation de la SMU 
2. en créant un compte, la situation est exactement la même 

3. l'informatique me déchire....

A+


----------



## boninmi (29 Juin 2010)

Michael1967 a dit:


> J'ai un gros problème avec mon lecteur qui refuse les DVD et les éjecte après quelques secondes... donc pas de test !!!!
> 
> 1. Echec de réinitialisation de la SMU
> 2. en créant un compte, la situation est exactement la même
> ...


Certes, mais tu n'as toujours pas dit quel iMac . G3, G4, G5, si on est bien dans la bonne rubrique. Lequel ? Et quel âge a-t-il, ça peut compter beaucoup ... Ton ordinateur est peut-être à bout de course.


----------



## Michael1967 (30 Juin 2010)

IMAG G5 Version 10.4.11
Date achat : mai 2005
Processeur 2Ghz PowerPC G5
1 Go DDR SDRAM

est ce que cela suffit ?


----------



## boninmi (30 Juin 2010)

Michael1967 a dit:


> IMAG G5 Version 10.4.11
> Date achat : mai 2005
> Processeur 2Ghz PowerPC G5
> 1 Go DDR SDRAM
> ...



Problème vraisemblable de carte graphique et de lecteur DVD (et/ou de carte mère ?). Cela risque de faire beaucoup pour une machine de 5 ans, sauf si tu es très bricoleur (ce n'est pas ce que tu as l'air de dire) ou si tu tiens énormément à cette machine pour des raisons sentimentales ou autres, et que tu as un bon SAV à pas cher à proximité.

Si tu lis les discussions sur les G5 dans ce forum tu verras que beaucoup de difficultés de vieillissement, notamment côté carte graphique, sont rapportées sur ces machines. Certaines séries sont plus particulièrement affectées, je ne sais pas si c'est ton cas.


----------



## Michael1967 (1 Juillet 2010)

pour ton aide .... et peut être à bientôt.

Michael1967


----------

